# Welcome to our new Vizsla!



## ivyvizsla (Jul 24, 2011)

We will pick him up Saturday and are so excited! : ) 

Any new puppy owners care to share their first few day tips? : )


----------



## Mighty Hunter (May 17, 2011)

Set boundaries early and stick to them. Also lots and lots of chew toys! They will not last long but they are going to be your best friend for the next year. He is gorgeous, congrats and good luck!


----------



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi! Congrats! We just picked up our Pup on Sunday and he's been a hoot. I agree with the comment about having chew toys. Our little guy Dax loves his squeeky toy and tug-of-war rope.

If you're going to apply crate training, we found that having a warm towel and a peice of clothing you have or fabric that has your scent to keep in there crate does wonders in helping them get settled into there crate quicker. Also to have toys in that crate.

Another thing we discovered that we weren't really thinking of trying is putting kibble in a kong and putting it in the crate as well. We're trying it out today but when we were leaving he was practically gnawing on the thing so I'm guessing it's working. 

KEEP HIM CLOSE! haha, don't underestimate there capabilities of running and climbing up/down stairs. We're very physically active/fitness people and Dax has us on our toes when we let him on the yard to play.

When he's in his crate for long periods of time, make sure to bring him out to the bathroom right away. Or anytime after he finishes eating his meal or water.  

Stay strong and ignore his whimpers, cries and barks when he's in his crate. This may last for hours! But this is the one great advice everyone here in the forum has given us and it's helped unbelievably in the couple days we've had him. 

Reward him with physical/emotional affection.

All the best! Please feel free to message us if you'd like input on our experiences with your new pup so you may apply some of the methods we're trying... This forum is amazing and the members here are awesome at giving out advice whereever they can.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

smart people make wise choices.you will be fine enjoy your dog.this site is amazing.you will know when your on the right track when your dog chooses to be with you.have a blast


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Crate training should be a priority.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

datacan said:


> Crate training should be a priority.


You may be right. However, without knowing the circumstances, it's perhaps short sighted to suggest it is a priority. I have never needed to crate train any of my dogs. I am not against it perse` and even bought one with the intention of using it with Ozkar our now 8 month old Vizsla. 

But, at the end of the day, it wasn't a requirement or priority for training him. Once again, not arguing the toss over the rights or wrongs, I researched crate training, have an open mind on it and can see a benefit in certain circumstances, but what those circumstances are is the determining factor. Crate training isn't for everyone.

As for your new puppy!!! Woohoo!!! You must be excited! you are in for a **** of a ride that's for sure. I have had so many different dogs over the last 40 plus years and must say, a V is the most engaging dog I have ever had! I have a GSP too, but she isn't a patch on my V for personality!!!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Ozkar, I've never crate-trained a dog, either. It really is true that whether or not it is deemed "necessary" depends entirely on your personal circumstances. 

That said, I do think it's very helpful to set up a safe, confined space of some sort where your puppy will stay while you are out of the house. Later, the mature dog can earn "free run of the house" privileges if you wish.

My dogs have always had "free run of the house" as adults, once they have demonstrated that they are grown up enough to handle it.  I like it like that.

p.s. To Ivyvizsla -- Your new puppy is just beautiful! Socialization starts from day one, so show your puppy nothing but love and kindness from the very beginning, always keeping in mind that he is just a baby. They are really puppies until they're two. Good luck!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Indeed, Ozkar, I should refrain from such strong/one sided statements.

Let me explain: I was not ready to dedicate my house, furniture, carpets this, or previous dog. 

The kennel imitates a den. In nature, puppies stay in a small den, just big enough for everyone to fit. While the adult pack members are off on the hunt, the puppies stay behind, safe in the den usually with an adult puppy-sitter. Only when the pack returns will the puppies emerge to happily feed on regurgitated food.

If you do not define a space for them, they will. It is not necessary to buy a kennel, crate. But if U ever take your puppy to the vet for surgery or ship by air plane, crate training is highly advisable.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Like I said, datacan, we all have our personal circumstances and preferences. Willie having "free run of the house" is something I like because I am a single woman who lives alone, and he is excellent at letting me know if there is anything unusual going on outside. He's like a roommate who is also an "Alert System". He rarely barks, so when he does, I know he isn't kidding. He has a very strong protective instinct, and while I would never expect him to defend me physically, I still have to admit that I kind of like knowing that he would. In the end, I would be the one defending him (with my secret weapon -- a baseball bat)! HA, HA! ;D 

I do understand about dogs being denning animals, and crating makes a lot of sense for a lot of people. I know a number of dogs who love their crates and go there for their own sense of security and privacy. Crating is a good thing... just not for everybody.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

datacan said:


> Indeed, Ozkar, I should refrain from such strong/one sided statements.
> 
> Let me explain: I was not ready to dedicate my house, furniture, carpets this, or previous dog.
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree with you and am not arguing your rationale or logic, just saying as mswhipple is, that it isn't for everyone, or every dog. My GSP is an example. I rescued her from being PTS at the age of 11-12 months. They were not 100% sure how old she really was and the Vet gestimated. But, the point being, Ozkar was allowed run of the house from the get go as a puppy, with guidance on what was allowed and what wasn't. But Zsa Zsa has to stay outside when I am away. Otherwise, my furniture will be in small pieces when i return from my outing!!  So, in that circumstance, a crate would have been a great idea, if she had been with me from a puppy. But, I would rather let her run around the back yard on the grass and under the trees chasing birds, than being couped up in a crate. I have a nice outdoor undercover area, so the dogs can play wet or dry and yes, there is a Kennel out there for them to snooze in if it's cold or windy. But mostly, they hang out under the trees when they are outside. 

It's also interesting how different dogs require differing approaches too. Ozkar can miss out on one of his two daily walks and not worry him. Zsa Zsa my GSP, she goes nuts if she doesn't get at least two walks per day!! AND..it has to be a walk, not a quick run around the block (my block is 3klms long). It has to be two good hour long runs. Otherwise, she will dig in the garden and generally be destructive. Ozkar my V, he is happy to have two one hour run arounds, but won't become destructive if it doesn't happen. He also has a little run, then walks next to me, has a little run, then walks next to me. My GSP is flat out all the time on a walk. Running into the bush and back onto the track. She is a little "Energizer bunny" (Assuming the U.S. and Euro Adverts used the same theme) and just doesn't stop. 

But, that's also one of the reasons Ozkar my V was chosen from the litter. He was interested in stuff, had energy when he wanted, but also chilled out often. Thankfully, these traits have continued into his youth. 

Back to the original post. You asked for advice and suggestions. My best suggestion is to be very careful with your voice and tone with a Vizsla. I have had loads of different breeds of dog and have never seen a dog which is so sensitive to a harsh verbal command from it's master. V's are a very soft dog emotionally and will respond far better to praise than admonishing. If you have to say no, try and make it a pleasant or nuetral "No". Not an angry "No" if you understand what I mean? You can break a V if you are too harsh verbally. I knew from research that they were soft dogs, but never realised just how sensitive they are until I got Ozkar. 

Try early on to create situations where the puppy is unable to get into trouble or do anything wrong. Start training from the minute you get it. They are incredibly intelligent dogs and need as much mental stimulation as they do physical stimulation. 

You are just going to love your new V, they truly are one of the most engaging animals I have ever interacted with. My Ozkar gives me more pleasure in life than anything else. Matter of fact, while you guys are probably tucked up in bed over there in the U.S., I am just about to take Ozkar and Zsa Zsa out for a walk in the bush. It's winter here in Oz and the creeks are full of water, the grass is soft and lush, the trees are all green and leafy and there are no SNAKES!!!!!  So the kids can go running through the scrub and not worry about a nasty brown snake ending proceedings. (FYI, King Browns are a bloody nasty snake here in Oz. They are big, fast, aggressive and highly poisenous. If an adult human is bitten by one, unless medical help is close by, it's goodnight Irene!! Worse still, the buggers will chase you!! I have had to hit 3rd gear on the farm bike before leaving one behind on more than one occasion while growing up on a farm.)


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

OZkar, I am experiencing a paradigm shift...Of course it depends on the circumstance.
WOW, Australia. This is truly a mind-opening experience. Thank you for your reply.
Our V. (Sam) lives in Southern Ontario, Canada. Winters get quite cold here. 
We will need blankets and sweaters and winter coats for our V come November. For now, we enjoy a warmer summer than last year.

All the best, 
Julius


----------



## ivyvizsla (Jul 24, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Thank you to all for the comments and suggestions! We are on day 3, and have had 2 nights trying the crate sleeping arrangement. He does howl, even if we let him out for pottying every 2.5hrs. Can someone just tell me I'm not a horrible puppy owner if we let him cry? I've heard it will help him self-soothe eventually. Breaking my heart!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2402.msg15981.html#msg15981 

This may hold some answers.

Good luck, though.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

ivyvizsla,
It will get better. You are not a horrible parent for letting the pup cry it out. Something that worked for us with our pup was starting out with the crate in our room with a blanket on top. We would lay there with her until she calmed down and then we would get into bed. We then moved her out to where she would stay and layed with her there. Each night we stayed less and less until she was past it. We live in an apartment so the neighbors were a priority in getting her quiet quick. 
Good luck and enjoy your puppy.


----------

